# Stand dryer vs. HV dryer and Grooming Table



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I bathe and blow-dry Millie weekly, so I am considering investing in a high quality dryer. My blowdryer takes too long! As of now, I will not be doing any grooming, though.

What I want out of my dryer:
1. Dry faster than blowdryer 
2. Fluff and straighten
3. Best value possible, high quality, $100-$300.

So, should I get a HV dryer or a Stand dryer? 

She curls up in a tight ball while I blow dry her.. so I have to use one hand to hold her up and another to dry her...I need a hand to brush her with!! I am guessing I should get a grooming table and arm to secure her while I dry her? What are some good quality, but inexpensive brands? 

Thanks!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

get a grooming table. You can just by arms with a clamp and the noose and put that on what ever table you are using. Tables with arms make life SOOO much better trust me. 

I've used both- personally i like the stand dryers better for poodles or coats i want to brush while drying. however you can get clamps for your table that 'hold it' for you. . . or tuck under your arm. 

no help on brands sorry- i just use the ones at the self serve right now and am getting a stand dryer myself (Mostly because i can get it via work at cost... least that's the plan anyway0


----------



## piemama (Jan 19, 2010)

Hope to hear some replies. I'm looking for a dryer also.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Honestly, I like a stand dryer better, but they take longer to dry the coat. However, the finish is SOOOO much nicer and worth the additional time it takes (they are much quicker than a hand held blow dryer tho). If you train your dog to lay down on their side to dry them, it's wonderful and you can really get good stretch on the coat. Plus, they don't get tired of standing up and start getting fussy. 

In the salon, I use the Chris Christiansen Kool Dry HV dryer to blow out most of the water then put the stand dryer on to "set" the coat. It's much faster, but still get good results. You could acheive a similar look by using an HV then going over the dog with a hand-held to do the "set"

As for HV brands, I love my Kool dry. It's variable speed, so you can adjust for fluffing or blasting. It'll dry my S'poo in about 45 minutes (she has quite a lot of coat) to bone dry. 

I've used the B-air Bear dryer and it was pretty ok, but just didn't have the UMPH for professional use. The Metro (little orange dryers) did a decent job, but was so LOUD. However, I have a Metro Top Gun stand dryer and while it's loud, I still don't mind using it. The dogs some times get a fright when I initially turn it on, but then settle down after a few seconds. 

There are the K9 dryers, which really have a lot of force, but I've heard them and they are loud as well (never personally used one tho). 

As for tables, you can use any table that is of the right height and width, but a grooming arm is a great thing to have if you have a fidgety dog. Just make sure that your table top thickness is compatable with the grooming arm clamp. Tables are cheap enough tho and most come with an arm and loop. Most Ebay'ers don't even charge shipping on the tables now, so you could probably find a great deal on there for a table.

Good luck in your dryer quest!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have started grooming Poppy on a work top in my cloakroom-***-utility room - it has a wide shelf above the bench, and I was considering fixing a couple of vine eyes or hooks to the bottom of the shelf, and using these with a groomer's noose - would this work, do you think? And is there a wall mounted holder for turning a hand held hair dryer into a fixed one? Something positionable would be really useful! (Sorry for hi-jacking the thread, CM - I thought the questions were too similar to justify a new one).


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

fjm said:


> I have started grooming Poppy on a work top in my cloakroom-***-utility room - it has a wide shelf above the bench, and I was considering fixing a couple of vine eyes or hooks to the bottom of the shelf, and using these with a groomer's noose - would this work, do you think? And is there a wall mounted holder for turning a hand held hair dryer into a fixed one? Something positionable would be really useful! (Sorry for hi-jacking the thread, CM - I thought the questions were too similar to justify a new one).


No worries  I have been known to hijack a few threads as well (sorry...)


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I have a HV dryer that looks a lot like the Chris Christiansen Kool Dry HV, though it was made by a different company. I think I've had it for 7 years and it cost around $350. It is seriously powerful!

I use it for all of my grooming even on my show coats. I have developed a method of sticking it on my shoulder under my neck so that I can use it hands free. Not ergonomically correct but it seems to work for me. There are arms to hang it from but I like the flexibility of having it move with me when I move.

When I use a stand dryer now, I find it frustrating to position and move around.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Cameo said:


> Honestly, I like a stand dryer better, but they take longer to dry the coat. However, the finish is SOOOO much nicer and worth the additional time it takes (they are much quicker than a hand held blow dryer tho). If you train your dog to lay down on their side to dry them, it's wonderful and you can really get good stretch on the coat. Plus, they don't get tired of standing up and start getting fussy.


I just came from a breeder/handlers house last night she was showing us how to wrap and she said that the stand dryers are good for finishing also. She uses a non stand dryer to dry then uses the stand dryer at the end.

( I am going to make a thread about what happened)


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> I just came from a breeder/handlers house last night she was showing us how to wrap and she said that the stand dryers are good for finishing also. She uses a non stand dryer to dry then uses the stand dryer at the end.
> 
> ( I am going to make a thread about what happened)


Does this have anything to do about your "surprise" that we are dying with anticipation to hear about? :wink:


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

roxy25 said:


> I just came from a breeder/handlers house last night she was showing us how to wrap and she said that the stand dryers are good for finishing also. She uses a non stand dryer to dry then uses the stand dryer at the end.
> 
> ( I am going to make a thread about what happened)


I cannot afford to get both an HV and stand dryer - I don't know what to do! Lol. Perhaps I will go check out a self-serve dog wash around here and see what kind of dryer they use.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I wonder how this one works. I like how its a 3 in 1 but not sure of its power. I have been looking for weeks and need to get a nice dryer and I prefer a little heat. Its amazing the difference heat makes.

PetEdge: Master Equipment PowerDry Pet Dryer


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

My B-Air Bear dryer arrived yesterday! Can't wait to use it!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

oohhh, please update Millie!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

let me know. i ahve that one in my amazon shopping cart.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

CharismaticMillie said:


> My B-Air Bear dryer arrived yesterday! Can't wait to use it!


Well now that youve had 2 years to try it out, how do you like it?


----------

